

Ask HN: What does "node" refer to in javascript code on this page? - zeynel1

I am trying to understand the javascript on this page to copy it for my app to use for voting. So any help is appreciated. Thanks.
======
coderdude
Node refers to an HTML element.

HTML element: <p id="fun">test</p>

JS to get a pointer to that element: var node =
document.getElementById("fun");

node.id = "really_fun";

How that affects the HTML element: <p id="really_fun">test</p>

~~~
zeynel1
Thanks. I am also reading this <http://www.quirksmode.org/dom/intro.html>

